# [emerge] Erreur à la compilation de Kompzer

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

La recompilation de Kompozer provoque une erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> nsPNGEncoder.cpp: In member function ‘virtual nsresult nsPNGEncoder::InitFromData(const PRUint8*, PRUint32, PRUint32, PRUint32, PRUint32, PRUint32, const nsAString_internal&)’:
> 
> nsPNGEncoder.cpp:114: erreur: ‘png_voidp_NULL’ was not declared in this scope
> 
> nsPNGEncoder.cpp:115: erreur: ‘png_error_ptr_NULL’ was not declared in this scope
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de libpng as-tu ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

+1 pour la libpng...

Sinon, une raison particulière de ne pas utiliser la 0.8-beta3? (cf ebuild là

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quelle version de libpng as-tu ?

 

1.4.3

----------

## xaviermiller

OK. Peut-être que cette version de Kompozer ne supporte pas cette nouvelle version de libpng.

As-tu jeté un oeil sur https://bugs.gentoo.org ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu jeté un oeil sur https://bugs.gentoo.org ?

 

Oui, il n'y a rien d'intéressant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a ce bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146761

Réponds-y que ça ne va pas chez toi, avec ton message d'erreur.

----------

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas non plus à compiler la version 0.8_beta3 :

```
 * ERROR: app-editors/kompozer-0.8_beta3 failed:

 *   error reading mozconfig: ac_add_options --enable-extensions="default spellcheck" 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5334:  Called mozconfig_final

 *   environment, line 4739:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           [[ -z ${hash} || ${hash} == \# ]] || die "error reading mozconfig: ${ac} ${opt} ${hash} ${reason}";
```

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

Je crois que pour la beta3 il ne faut pas oublier de recopier les 2 eclass modifiés qu'ils fournissent dans le bugzilla dans /usr/portage/eclass. Mais je pense qu'il faudrait voir avec les auteurs des ebuilds et/ou de Kompozer.

----------

